# الاستفتاء الاسبوعى ( اختر موضوع من الثلاثة ليفوز هذا الاسبوع )



## جيلان (11 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام ونعمة























 







فى مواصلة مسابقتنا الاسبوعية​ 





بعد الغربلة توصلنا الى ثلاثة مواضيع نترك لكم حق الاختيار بين واحد منهم ​ 





المطلوب كل عضو يدخل ويختار احد المواضيع الذي يعجبه اكتر من خلال الاستطلاع بالاعلى​ 





والذي ينال الاكثرية ..​ 





يكون فائزنا لهذا الاسبوع ..​ 





اخر موعد لانتهاء الاستفتاء بعد غد مساء​ 




عندها يعلن الفائز






​ 


واليكم المواضيع الثلاثة





مثلث برموده ... اسرار واكتشافات..!!


معلومات علمية رائعة عن مغارة جعيتا بلصور و فيديو


كيف تتخلص من القلق؟
​ 








ملاحظة هامة:

سيكون هناك اختيار
كل اسبوع ايضاً  لأكثر الاعضاء نشاطاً في الثقافي



كليمووووووووووو........................جيلاااااااااااااااااااان​


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

انا اخترت

كيف تتخلص من القلق

ميرسي لتعبك

ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## اني بل (11 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع كاترين قوووي جداااا
موفقة حبيبتي الغالية


----------



## النهيسى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*
مثلث برموده ... اسرار واكتشافات..!!*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*تم التصويت يا فندم*
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك كليمو *
*ويبارك خدمتك جيلان*​


----------



## نصر 29 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

كاترين تستحق صوتى  

انا قريت موضوعها من قبل ما يوصلنى رابط الاستفتاء وبصراحه عجبنى وهى تعبت فيه 

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله تاخديها


----------



## candy shop (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا جيلان وكليمو

ربنا يبارك تعبكوا 

تم التصويت على موضوع 

كيف تتخلص من القلق
​


----------



## just member (11 نوفمبر 2010)

انا اخترت كيف تتخلص من القلق
بة معلومات مفيدة لو تطبق فعليا


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*اخترت موضوع مثلث برمودا, مبذول فيه جهد كبير *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*اخترت موضوع مثلث برمودا​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*تم التصويت :kap:*

* ربنا يبارك حياتكم ودايما متميزين*​


----------



## happy angel (11 نوفمبر 2010)

* موضوع مثلث برمودا*​


----------



## بولا وديع (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*كيف تتخلص من القلق؟*​


----------



## كلدانية (11 نوفمبر 2010)

تم الاختيار 
كيف تتخلص من القلق
الموفقية للجميع​


----------



## عادل نسيم (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*بصراحة المواضيع الثلاثة جميلة ويستحق كل واحد منها الجائزة
ولكن لسبب أختيار موضوع واحد للفوز فأنني أختار 
مثلث برمودة 
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

المواضيع الثلاثه اروع من بعض 
اخترت مثلث براموده للمجهود المبزول فيه 
ومعلوماته الرائعه ​


----------



## red_pansy (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*
يالهووووووووووووووووووووووووووى 

كدة تمااااااااام ههههههههههههههههه عشان متقوليش يابت ياجيجى انى حرماكى من حاجة انتى فاهمة ولا لععععععع *​


----------



## geegoo (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*تمام يا فندم ..... *


----------



## Rosetta (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*تم التصويت  ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*احترت جدا بين موضوعين 
مثلث برموده ... اسرار واكتشافات..!!

معلومات علمية رائعة عن مغارة جعيتا بلصور و فيديو

وتم التصويت لموضوع 

مثلث برموده ... اسرار واكتشافات..!!

​*


----------



## بنت فبساوية (12 نوفمبر 2010)

انا اخترت مثلث برمودا ربنا يباركوا جيلان وكليمو


----------



## الملكة العراقية (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مثلث برموده ... اسرار واكتشافات..!!​


----------



## MAJI (12 نوفمبر 2010)

المواضيع الثلاثة مفيدة
ولاني احب غرائب الطبيعة فقد اخترت مغارة جعيتا
رغم ان رصيدها هو الاقل
شكرا لكم جميعا
والرب يبارككم


----------



## christianbible5 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

تم التصويت...

الرب يبارك خدمتكم...


----------



## govany shenoda (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بصراحة المواضيع الثلاثة جميلة
وتم التصويت لموضوع 
مثلث برموده ... اسرار واكتشافات..!!


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*اخترت مثلث برمودا*​


----------



## داعي البشارة (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*مثلث برمودا, موضوع يستحق الفوز.*​


----------



## جارجيوس (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مثلث برمودا​


----------



## besm alslib (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مثلث برموده ... اسرار واكتشافات..!!

​*موضوع مميز كتيررر واسلوب عرضه كان اكتر تميز لهيك اخترته*​


----------



## المســ ابن ــيح (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*تم التصويت *

*شكرا ليكي*


----------



## dodo jojo (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*تم التصويت يا جميل...مشكور*


----------



## ارووجة (13 نوفمبر 2010)

صوتت بالتوفيق


----------



## جيلان (14 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لاختياراتكم وتعاونكم يا احبائى
يُغلق


----------

